# Natural salt licks



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with natural salt licks? If I find one, how do I process it for usage?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

do you mean like the kind ranchers leave out for their cattle? big 1 foot cubed chunks O' salt


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

This was the best source of information that I could find about processing salt from natural sources:

http://mygeologypage.ucdavis.edu/cowen/~GEL115/salt.html

I found some interesting reading there but nothing that actually explained how to process salt licks.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I keep a dozen of these salt blocks put up. Hard to beat the block packaging for storage. Those things will be critical SHTF.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

When I was a little girl, my great grandad always used what he called 'old man salt'. He said he had found a natural lick of salt coming out of the ground by an old barn. I know the location well, just not sure how to use the salt in the ground, if I even can.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Cant say I have ever encountered a true significant natural salt lick. I have seen a few places where the deer and wild things were getting some minerals and were pawing and licking the ground. but none I"d term a real salt source. I try to stock a goodly amount if you live where there are salt mines they will be a important rescource to develope after things start to normalize and would make an excellent trade and barter item. I don't know for sure how many areas have significant sources of salt might be intresting to look up.


----------

